# Strommessung am FU-Ausgang



## LONG JOHN MCT (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen etwas älterne FU (Movitrac A SEW) mit folgedem Problem. 
Ich möchte ganz gern den Motorstrom zu einer art Leitwarte übertragen. 
Das dumme ist nur der FU hat keinen analogen Ausgang. Nun dacht ich mir, dass ich das ganze über Stromwandler machen kann. Jedoch habe ich mit verschiedenen Wandlerherstellern gesprochen, und alle meinten es wäre keine genaue Strommessung möglich wegen der Taktung. Wieviel macht das aus ? Hat da jemand Erfahrung ? Halten die Wandler das aus ? 

Es gäbe noch eine Möglichkeit das ganze über so genannte Kompensationsstromwandler zu machen. Am Markt aber wohl recht selten. Und daher auch fast teuerer als ein neuer FU.    Oder kann ich den FU irgendwie erweitern ? 

Schon mal vielen Dank !


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo

Muss wohl nicht allzu genau sein, so wie ich das hier rauslese.
Wieso misst du nicht den Strom über Wandler am Eingang des FUs?
Den Eigenverbrauch des FUs wirst du ja ermitteln und rausrechnen können dann.

2te möglichkeit ist über Schnittstelle aus dem FU auslesen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## o.s.t. (4 Juli 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...Wieso misst du nicht den Strom über Wandler am Eingang des FUs?....


Ich meinte, dann misst man vor allem den Strom in die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren - kurzfristige Lasten am Ausgang werden vom Zwischenkreis gespiesen und der Eingang kriegt das nicht oder nur verzögert mit.
Aber für ein tendenzielle Durchschnittsanzeige könnte es genügen...

o.s.t.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (4 Juli 2011)

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. 
Also müsste ich eine Strommessung am Ein- und Ausgang machen die differenz als Korrekturfaktor mit einfließen lassen !? 
ist denn diese Differenz linear ? also bei 30Hz genau so wie bei 60Hz Nennfrequenz ? 

Und über schnittstelle meinst du über Profibus oder so ? Wollte da jetzt nicht groß noch ne SPS einbauen wenns möglich ist  

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juli 2011)

ich würde nur die am Eingang einbauen, und dann versuchsweise am Ausgang den Strom messen (Zange), und ggf korrigieren.
Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass so ein Movitrac A sooo viel Puffert, dass das die Messergebnisse verfälschen könnte. (Zumindest nicht im normalbetrieb und bei vernünftiger auslegung)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (4 Juli 2011)

Nunja ... 
laut Typenschild des FUs ist zwischen ein und ausgang ne differenz von 9 A 
sprich am Ausgang sollten bei Bemessungsleistung und 50 Hz irgendwas um die 90A ankommen ... angezeigt wird aber per Strommesszange werte von 76 bis 112A 
Und die Strommesszange funktioniert ja im Grunde genau wie ein Stromwandler ...


----------



## MSB (4 Juli 2011)

Also ich sag jetzt mal noch was ganz anderes ...
Natürlich müsst man das mal praktisch probieren.

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, das ein normaler Stromwandler am FU-Ausgang problemlos funktioniert,
allerdings mit div. Abweichung weil die Frequenz ja ungleich 50Hz ist, was halt das konstruktive Optimum des Wandlers ist.

Warum problemlos:
- Der FU taktet zwar die Ausgangsspannung in Form von PWM-Pulsen
- Der Ausgangsstrom ist im Normalfall aber weitgehend Sinusförmig mit der momentanen Ausgangsfrequenz

Das ließe sich aber Messtechnisch feststellen (Oszi mit Stromzange).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (4 Juli 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Das ließe sich aber Messtechnisch feststellen (Oszi mit Stromzange).



Wie gesagt von 76 bis 112 A abweichung mit 2 Messzangen gemessen.


----------



## erdmann (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

der Strom ist bei einem modernen Pulsumrichter in der Tat annähernd sinusförmig.
Was eine Amperemeter mit Stromzange anzeigt, ist aufgrund der überlagerten 
hochfrequenten Spannung (kapazitiv eingekoppelt) allerdings ein anderer Schuh.

Eine normale transformatorische Stromzange mit eine ordentlichen True-RMS- 
Multimeter zeigt reale Werte.

Eine für 50Hz Netzbetrieb ausgelegte Stromzange mit Dioden- Gleichrichtung
kann davon ordentlich abweichende Messwerte zeigen. Da zeigen dann die hochfrequenten Anteile ihre Wirkung....

Die Messung der Primärstromaufnahme des FU ist nur dann wirkungsvoll, wenn der
Antrieb bei konstanter Drehzahl betrieben wird.

Ansonsten wirkt der FU wie ein Transformator. Es ist ohne weiteres möglich,
mit einem Eingangs- Scheinstrom von z.B. 50A bei 25Hz Ausgang einen Ausgangs- 
Scheinstrom von 100A als gemessener Motorstrom zu erreichen.

Der FU entnimmt dem Netz annähernd nur Wirkleistung, allerdings nicht sinusförmig.
Die Ausgangsleistung kann dagegen einen wesentlich höheren Blindanteil enthalten,
dieser wird vom Zwischenkreis gepuffert.
Der Ausgang kann sogar blind wie ein Maulwurf werden (Motor im Leerlauf bei 
25 - 50% Motor- Nennstrom), Der Eingangsstrom geht dabei gegen 5-10% Nennstrom.

Für eine Beurteilung der Motorbelastung ist ausschliesslich der Strom ausschlaggebend, egal ob die Leistung blind ist oder nicht. 
Ein Stromwandler mit einem passenden Umsetzer Wechselstrom auf 
4-20mA oder 0-10V sollte daher reichen..

mfg.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (5 Juli 2011)

erdmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erklär bitte nochmal "passend" ... Ich würde einfach 3 Wandler bestellen 100/5
und dazu passende Messgeräte ?! 

Gruß


----------



## erdmann (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

gibts z.B. komplett in einem als Typ SMU von Celsa. Die lassen sich allerdings nicht
über den Betrieb an einem FU- Ausgang aus. Könnte man nur testen.
Wenns keine sensible Anwendung ist, und eine Analogeingang mit 1-2V Empfindlichkeit
vorhanden ist, könnte mans auch selber löten.

Wieso eigentlich alle drei Phasen? Es reicht doch eine.

mfg


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

du hattest doch im vorherigen Blog gesagt das ein Stromwandler die Messung hinbekommen sollte. 

Ich würde jetzt ganz einfach 3 Stromwandler und 3 Passende Einbaumessgeräte kaufen und das ganze mal probieren. 

Meinst du das das funktioniert ? Wie gesagt mir haben 2 Wandlerhersteller  gesagt das es dort probleme geben wird. 

Allerdings will ich da nicht aufs milliAmpere genau messen, es soll ledeglich der Trend angezeigt werden. 

Und 3 deswegen weil der Kunde es so möchte  

Gruß !


----------



## erdmann (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ein Stromwandler ist ein ganz normaler Transformator.
Wird dieser mit einer von seiner Nennfrequenz abweichenden Frequenz
betrieben, gilt immer noch das ganz normale Gesetz der Wicklungsverhältnisse.
Es ist lediglich zu berücksichtigen, dass die übertragbare Leistung
sich proportional zu Frequenz verhält. Halbe Frequenz - halbe Leistung.
Ich hätte mit einem elektronischen Umsetzer Bauchschmerzen wegen der
hochfrequenten Stromanteile. Der Motorstrom ist zwar annähernd sinusförmig aufgrund der hohen Wicklungsinduktivität. Der Ausgangsstrom des FUs enthält jedoch auch noch die durch die Pulsung verursachten Umladeströme für die Kapazität des Motorkabels!
Kann man sich mal ausrechnen mit dU/dt in der Grössenordnung von einigen 100 Volt pro usec und einer Leitungskapazität in der Grössenordnung von 
100 pF / m ( I = C * dU / dt ) Macht bei 500V/usec und 10nF (100m) 5A!!
Diese hochfrequenten Anteile wandelt der Wandler natürlich mit (er versucht es zumindest), allerdings durch das nicht besonders hochfrequenztaugliche Kerneisen relativ schlecht. Aber das soll ja auch nicht gemessen werden, da das ein rein hochfrequent kreisender Blindstrom ist.
Eine Auswertung mit einem Spitzenwertgleichrichter würde an dieser Stelle Müll zeigen, eine Auswertung mit einem Mittelwertgleichrichter würde den korrekten Motorstrom erfassen. 
Ein Dreheisen- Instrument sollte damit keine Probleme haben, ausser dass es wärmer wird als normal.
Ein Drehspulinstrument mit Gleichrichter würde nicht funktionieren, da hier normalerweise Spitzenwertgleichrichter verwendet werden. 

mfg


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (5 Juli 2011)

Alles klar, 
dann werde ich vorerst mit Wandler und Dreheiseninstrument arbeiten. 
MWG wäre dann die nächste Option. 

Zusätzlich werde ich Ein und Ausgangsströme am FU messen um fest zu stellen ob die Differenz gleich bleibt bei unterschiedlichen Belastungen.

Bis hier hin schon mal Vielen Dank !


----------



## atrius (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,


da gibt es Durchsteck-Stromwandler auf Basis von Hall Sensoren, z.B. von LEM. Diese werden auch in FU´s von den Herstellern eingebaut, z.B LA 125-P in ABB FU´s. Die berücksichtigen die nicht Sinusförmigen Ströme. Ich habe den AKR 200 B240L auch schon eingesetzt, 4-20mA Ausgangssignal, aufklappbar, Messbereich bis 200A, Genauigkeit unter 1%... 
Meistens genügt ja 1 Wandler an 1 oder 2 Phasen...


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (5 Juli 2011)

Ja davon habe ich gehört, die Lieferanten meinten das wären so genannte Kompensationsstromwandler also auf dem Hallsensorprinzip und eben mit fertigen analogen signalen als ausgabe. 

Wo bekomm ich die Dinger her ? hast du nen Lieferanten oder so ?


----------



## atrius (5 Juli 2011)

Ich hatte die von Simpex AG, in der Schweiz. Farnell.com hat jedoch auch solche oder direkt bei lem.de anfragen. Wahrscheinlich gibt es noch andere Hersteller, LEM ist halt sehr verbreitet und deswegen auch bei vielen Elektronikversandhäusern wie Farnell oder Conrad erhältlich.

Gruss 
Marc


----------

